# Why Linux always use command console



## Ecko (Nov 24, 2007)

The only reaso i hate linux is too much of command console
I hate Ubuntu (some will say have u ever tried it...!@#$%)
I hate Suse 


I've stuck to windows just because for every think there is a button & 
Just a simple work next or cancl in installation

R u like me !!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2007)

windows also uses commands beneath those layers of abstraction

linux is not for noobs. U can get any flavor suiting ur needs. 

Commands give extra edge- u get to know the error in case if something doesnt work, and its always faster in linux (Tab and history makes it so),

NOTE: Some one made a new id just for this silly question ?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 24, 2007)

Errm.. Its not that difficult in Linux. You just need to know how to do it.

In case you got a internet connection there is nothing better than Linux apart from High End Gaming


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

command line esp bash shell is a "feature" of Linux.u dont know how useful CLI and GNU tools are.
Ubuntu is n00b ready.but if you dont have the patience and always look back for  windows and windows things in Linux.then sorry,Linux is a very different Operating System than windows.you have to learn Linux.it will take a week or another to have a base on Linux.you have to use terminal at some time where you want to fix some problems or customization etc.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 24, 2007)

Linux is user friendly not idiot friendly(copied from someone's siggy 


and here's your worst fear come true:
*Have you even tried using it once* specially the latest versions like ububtu gutsy gibbon and suse 10.2?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 24, 2007)

Guys one truth is that in case your hardware isnt supported out of the box [Happens to High End Users mainly]. Then its nightmare for any average user. 

And in case he doesnt have Internet Connection then the guy is practically dead.

ps: Just for Info: I used Suse 6.3, 10.2 , 10.3, Mandriva 2008, Debian 4.0, Ubuntu 7.04, Corel Linux, Mint, Redhat 7, 9, Vector Linux.

If hardware is not supported out of box then its very very hard to get it working.


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Linux is user friendly not idiot friendly(copied from someone's siggy


 its not friendly yaar ... btw i there a link prakash sir which has linux commands eplained in idiot terms for me



> If hardware is not supported out of box then its very very hard to get it working


 difficult oh man it sux the last breath of patience in u


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

@imav:yes.the link is inside ur GNU/Linux!  .open a terminal type "man commandname" for any details.also "info cmdname".in bash pressing TAB completes commands.if u have bash_completion enabled,almost every command/listing/PATH are auto-completed by bash.edit ur ~/.bashrc file and remove "#" infront of bash completion command.

and dont call me a sir,i am a college drop out u know   so what sir?  as with my age am still in my twenteeth dudo! 

@Tech_Wiz: exxx_2000 got same config and Ubuntu 64-bit DVD installed and is working  for him.I hope he replies here.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 25, 2007)

He thinks Ubuntu makes use of command line a lot? (Means he has to use it in Ubuntu a lot?)

To top it all off, even SUSE... I have seen people like Kalpik fighting (not literally) over how SUSE does not let you use command line and insists on using YaST for almost everything.

@ECKO..... Use it or lose it. No need to bash it cause you have issues with bash


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 25, 2007)

Ubuntu runs on 800 x 600 and not on 1024x768  [7.04]

I got a 8600 GT ...


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

^then edit ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf(section "screen" ) accordingly and in Gnome menu System>Preferences>Screen Resolution change to 1024x768


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

I would say anyone would hafta use the CLI ONLY if the hardware is unsupported and requires compiling or just tweaking some files. Other than that there is NO necessity for the Terminal! Absolutely none!

Tho, the charm of Linux is still the terminal  The most powerful user accessible tool in the entire OS!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

I can not think without a terminal as i may be considered to be a power user 
but,still a n00b needs to know what terminal is,i mean shells(Bash),env variables for eg: PATH,the basic commands ls,mv,cp,rm,man,apropos etc.
yes,i too feels terminal is scary to many new converts.they have to!only think,u can do is,make the terminal colorful  like "eterm","aterm" also the o/p to be colored. etc.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 25, 2007)

"Why Linux always use command console"

that's because you haven't tried Open SuSE. You would not be making such  statement then.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 25, 2007)

```
sed 's^\(..\)/\(..\)/\(..\)^19\3\2\1^' emp.lst | head -n 3
```

koi is command ko acha se samjhae to i wil agree linux command line is good thing.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

^u dont need that much deep to use Linux as a user,I dont get the point why a Linux user must have to learn basic editors  this is blasphemy!.terminal will be needed that is the case,but not the way like shell programming.it is another thing.
and wake up dude! ed,sed editors where NOT at all needed!get vim or emacs if u care to!  
if ur learning shell programming in some courses,it will be useful.but not for a new linux user.Gnome and Kde and gtk/qt tools are almost there for most things and consider setting up server,nfs and networking Linux is way easy with new gui tools!.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 25, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> "Why Linux always use command console"
> 
> that's because you haven't tried Open SuSE. You would not be making such  statement then.



Read... he says he hates SUSE. I don't see the point.

There was a time when I used to hate using a CLI. Now I prefer it (though I am not at all good with it  )


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 25, 2007)

What are you guys doing? I'm sure this is an existing member in the forum with a pseudo id who just wants to startup another war and who hates linux so much that rather than asking for help, he's decided to go the other way round. BTW, where is person who started the thread? I'm sure the user is here with his original Id standing back and watching the drama.

To all the members here, I would suggest any such threads to be directed to existing OSS threads which have already discussed this issue rather than shouting in the dark to someone that doesn't exsist.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 25, 2007)

Linux isn't for trolls and idiots.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 25, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> What are you guys doing? I'm sure this is an existing member in the forum with a pseudo id who just wants to startup another war and who hates linux so much that rather than asking for help, he's decided to go the other way round. BTW, where is person who started the thread? I'm sure the user is here with his original Id standing back and watching the drama.
> 
> To all the members here, I would suggest any such threads to be directed to existing OSS threads which have already discussed this issue rather than shouting in the dark to someone that doesn't exsist.



I too agree with cyrus, someone is trolling in here.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 25, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Linux isn't for trolls and idiots.


in future this is going to be changed
Go here read last lines


----------



## Ecko (Nov 25, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> windows also uses commands beneath those layers of abstraction
> 
> linux is not for noobs. U can get any flavor suiting ur needs.
> 
> ...



Shear Foolishness
On part of linux as well as on Note

Had it been that Linux have used those Silly buttons µsoft would have been history


Regarding Note I must say that Digit people are having too busy server on my previous ID so I made a new one & wow no more busy servers



			
				NucleusKore said:
			
		

> "Why Linux always use command console"
> 
> that's because you haven't tried Open SuSE. You would not be making such  statement then.


Never comment on tht u don't know
The matter of fact is that the terminologies in Linux are worst
You see an undending amount of directories 

Must say that I'm not a noob in Linux 
Started this thread because I this terminogies and those directories are worst part


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 25, 2007)

So, I was right in saying, someone with a psuedo id. So, why don't you tell us what your original ID was so that the admins can clear any so called 'server busy'..... lol.. for your id... so that we all can reply to your original id.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 25, 2007)

+1^ @mehulved


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> +1^ @mehulved


 ?? 




Ever tried DOS, the MS wonder

People are scared of DOS and if u r one then better refrain urself from using Linux


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2007)

UNIX shells are far more intuitive and got better documentation.dos is something ancient which M$ bought afaik(pc-dos?) may be M$ powershell will help?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 27, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> So, I was right in saying, someone with a psuedo id. So, why don't you tell us what your original ID was so that the admins can clear any so called 'server busy'..... lol.. for your id... so that we all can reply to your original id.


One gets that when he/she is put in Miserable User's Account. So, the previous account was banned too for misbehaving. These trolls never have anything good to do in life and don't let other do something good either. Please ignore them.


----------

